# filling low spots and holes



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I know I have been one to use dirt usually, but is sand an as good or better/worse option?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is how I feel

https://youtu.be/uiB0FsXsYvM


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you have larger holes to fill is sand still an option?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

larger holes... I would do dirt and then seed. I just did that a few days ago actually.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> larger holes... I would do dirt and then seed. I just did that a few days ago actually.


Makes sense. You're using sand more for fine tuning type leveling then, correct?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > larger holes... I would do dirt and then seed. I just did that a few days ago actually.
> ...


Yes. With my last load of sand I put a huge amount a sand in a hole about 2 inches deep and 4 ft diameter or so. I am pretty sure that is not going to grow in or through the sand without a lot of time patience and TLC. I have all those so I will make it work. Probably would have been better to use dirt in that area.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

For deeper areas soil/dirt would probably be the better choice, but I have had success using a mix of sand and peat moss (8:2) in turf areas.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> This is how I feel


Watched this the other day, it popped up in my YouTube feed


----------

